
An introduction to mobile messaging and analysis of the Threema protocol [video] - dbalan
https://media.ccc.de/v/33c3-8062-a_look_into_the_mobile_messaging_black_box
======
eps
They are taking apart Threema. While it's not open-source, it's not exactly a
"black box" either -

[https://threema.ch/press-
files/cryptography_whitepaper.pdf](https://threema.ch/press-
files/cryptography_whitepaper.pdf)

~~~
dang
Ok, we replaced 'black box' with 'Threema' above.

~~~
kuschku
How about using the official subtitle 'A gentle introduction to mobile
messaging and subsequent analysis of the Threema protocol.'?

~~~
dang
Ok, we can shorten that to fit.

------
pesco32
Excellent, nice work. Have been a fan of Threema for a long time.

------
snowpanda
Would be so great if they open sourced it.

~~~
postmodem
I doubt that it'll going to happen soon:
[https://threema.ch/en/faq/source_code](https://threema.ch/en/faq/source_code)

On the other hand, the web client they're about to release _is_ open source.

Anyway, it's the most secure messenger at the moment, IMHO, and I love the
fact that no phone number is required.

~~~
subliminalpanda
I think it's the best messenger I have used all around, in terms of UI.

I particularly like their take on the verification levels using a traffic
light metaphor - giving visual feedback on how well trusted a contact is on my
list; I wish other clients would adopt it something similar and encourage more
people to verify keys out of band.

~~~
postmodem
Agreed, the UI is very clean and polished. (I use the Android version.)

